# Pics of all my guys, not dial up friendly



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

hah - i love how your've pg'd it with the little blurred box


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

lol I love alto's edit.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I see *two* blurred boxes! :rofl:


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

lol - diddnt even see the other one!! what on earth is on the fence that is of suspect nature!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Stop looking at the blurrs,


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> Stop looking at the blurrs,


lol if you haddent blurred it we probably wouldnt have noticed so much


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:rofl: Probably not, I shouldn't of been so lazy, should of done a proper job

WHich I now have, but it keeps uploading the old one, stupid thing, I'll do it tomorrow


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

We want to see the non-edited version!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:rofl: Great pix (and I, too, love Alto's PG box:wink. I cannot believe how broad Duke's chest is already:shock:.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

smrobs said:


> :rofl: Great pix (and I, too, love Alto's PG box:wink. I cannot believe how broad Duke's chest is already:shock:.


What box, I see no box :rofl:, as to his breadth, my crystal ball sees a custom fit saddle in the futurefor this one!


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Am I blind? I can't see any blurred boxes!


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Me neither, I must be completely missing something.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

DARN you people, start making nice noises about the pwetty ponies......


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

What cute ponies!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I can't see any boxs?

Alto is STUNNING!! What breed is he?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Dressage10135 said:


> What cute ponies!!


There you go, that wasn't so hard was it ? LOL



PintoTess said:


> I can't see any boxs?
> 
> Alto is STUNNING!! What breed is he?



There are no boxes, people were just imagining boxes!

Thanks, Alto is a Haflinger, as are Fancy, Elena and Destiny. :lol:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh madd!! I love him! I can't wait until I start my drawing of him


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I LOVE Alto. He's gorgeous! And Duke is growing up so fast! Look at his chunky little legs!!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Gorgeous horses & Alto is "quite the man"! Good luck w/all the new babies.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

I love your horses!!!  Altos a handsom guy


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Alto is forever telling the girls around here that he is the most a handsome boy, but for most of the year he has to do as he is told, they all bully him something terrible.:lol:

Now spring is eventually in the air he is definitely thinking he is all that and some. I hate to tell him that he is only getting one mare for sure this year, maybe 2 if he is very lucky.


----------

